# MRU bunker PzW716 Poland - April 2015



## Newage (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all

You know you want more.............

Right this is another set of bunker block houses and tunnels from the massive MRU tunnel complex in Poland, built between 1935 and 1938, the total lenght of underground passages is
29Km or there abouts.

This was the first trip of the day, after a long walk along rows and rows of Dragon`s teeth we reached what remains of the top of bunker block house PzW716, this section is open to
the public but we were going in before them and then accessing another gated area that leads to another bunker block house, so we came out via PzW717

Pictures................







This is one of the surface defence cupolas still attached to block house PzW716






After a quick look in to the rooms of the block house it was time to descend the concrete steps to the tunnel below, I looked over the edge first off and the only words I said was

"F*** THAT"

This shot is from the bottom of the access shaft looking up towards the bottom floor of the block house above.






Once down we went to the first of the under ground stations, these were used for trains loaded with ammunition or troops to pass each other it was a long walk first to even get to the
main north south route.






This is station HEINRICH






And in the station, well what do you know it`s a choo choo, I felt right at home.






Well that was the end of the public section, so onwards we went.






At last we ended up in another station, this one called GUSTAW











From here it was a long long walk back the way we had came, but along the way we headed off to another exit, this one is block house PzW717, This shot is looking at the gas and
pressure proof blast doors, in the background is another set of ladder leading down to a flooded area that had the high pressure flame thrower equipment inside.






Ah, back in the warmth and light of a nice Polish day, this is the Block house structure of PzW717






Well there you go, if you want more pictures there are more on my FlickR page so head on over to 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157652213650546/

Thanks for looking, and I hope you like what you see all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage

PS----THIS PLACE IS DANGEROUS


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice. I'm interested to know how they were supplied. A fortress is only as good as its supply line.


----------



## Newage (Apr 30, 2015)

From what I can see from our maps, there was a standard gauge main line railway entrance about half way along the complex on the German border side, that's where the ammunition was taken in.

This entrance is now sealed and by all accounts buried.

Cheers newage


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 30, 2015)

Another excellent report, I'm really enjoying them. I take it these are in the part of Poland that was German before 1945 (Pomerania or Silesia)? Were these used by the Polish military?


----------



## night crawler (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow put the pillboxes we hav ein the shade


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

So it's deep enough then?  
Awesome stuff Newage, very jealous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldscrote (May 2, 2015)

that's huge,looks like that cupola(2nd picture) has taken a few hits


----------



## Newage (May 2, 2015)

These forts saw 3 day of brutal fighting when the Russians reached them.

This one on top of PzW717 was used after the war as target practice and to test munitions on steel.






Newage


----------

